# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  "فَأَجْرُهُ كَأَجْرِ الْحَاجِّ الْمُحْرِمِ".

## محب التوحيد

*عَنْ أَبِي أُمَامَةَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ:

" مَنْ خَرَجَ مِنْ بَيْتِهِ مُتَطَهِّرًا إِلَى صَلَاةٍ مَكْتُوبَةٍ فَأَجْرُهُ كَأَجْرِ الْحَاجِّ الْمُحْرِمِ ،

 وَمَنْ خَرَجَ إِلَى تَسْبِيحِ الضُّحَى لَا يَنْصِبُهُ إِلَّا إِيَّاهُ فَأَجْرُهُ كَأَجْرِ الْمُعْتَمِرِ، 

 وَصَلَاةٌ عَلَى أَثَرِ صَلَاةٍ لَا لَغْوَ بَيْنَهُمَا كِتَابٌ فِي عِلِّيِّينَ  ".

رواه ابوداود في سننه (558)، وحسنه الامام الالباني في صحيح الترغيب والترهيب(320).

يقول العلامة محمد شمس الحق العظيم آبادي في كتابه " عون المعبود شرح سنن ابي داود":

( مَنْ خَرَجَ مِنْ بَيْتِهِ مُتَطَهِّرًا إِلَى صَلَاةٍ ) :حَالٌ أَيْ قَاصِدًا إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ مَثَلًا لِأَدَاءِ الصَّلَاةِ.

( مَكْتُوبَةٍ فَأَجْرُهُ كَأَجْرِ الْحَاجِّ ): قَالَ زَيْنُ الْعَرَبِ أَيْ كَامِلٌ أَجْرُهُ ، وَقِيلَ : كَأَجْرِهِ مِنْ حَيْثُ إِنَّهُ يُكْتَبُ لَهُ بِكُلِّ خُطْوَةٍ أَجْرٌ كَالْحَاجِّ وَإِنْ تَغَايَرَ الْأَجْرَانِ كَثْرَةً وَقِلَّةً أَوْ كَمِّيَّةً وَكَيْفِيَّةً ، أَوْ مِنْ حَيْثُ إِنَّهُ يُسْتَوْفَى أَجْرُ الْمُصَلِّينَ مِنْ وَقْتِ الْخُرُوجِ إِلَى أَنْ يَرْجِعَ وَإِنْ لَمْ يُصَلِّ إِلَّا فِي بَعْضِ تِلْكَ الْأَوْقَاتِ ، كَالْحَاجِّ فَإِنَّهُ يُسْتَوْفَى أَجْرُ الْحَاجِّ إِلَى أَنْ يَرْجِعَ ، وَإِنْ لَمْ يَحُجَّ إِلَّا فِي عَرَفَةَ . قَالَهُ فِي الْمِرْقَاةِ .

( الْمُحْرِمِ ): شُبِّهَ بِالْحَاجِّ الْمُحْرِمِ لِكَوْنِ التَّطَهُّرِ مِنَ الصَّلَاةِ بِمَنْزِلَةِ الْإِحْرَامِ مِنَ الْحَجِّ لِعَدَمِ جَوَازِهِمَا بِدُونِهِمَا ، ثُمَّ إِنَّ الْحَاجَّ إِذَا كَانَ مُحْرِمًا كَانَ ثَوَابُهُ أَتَمَّ فَكَذَلِكَ الْخَارِجُ إِلَى الصَّلَاةِ إِذَا كَانَ مُتَطَهِّرًا كَانَ ثَوَابُهُ أَفْضَلَ . كَذَا فِي الْمِرْقَاةِ.

( وَمَنْ خَرَجَ إِلَى تَسْبِيحِ الضُّحَى ): أَيْ صَلَاةِ الضُّحَى وَكُلُّ صَلَاةِ تَطَوُّعٍ تَسْبِيحَةٌ وَسُبْحَةٌ . قَالَ الطِّيبِيُّ : الْمَكْتُوبَةُ وَالنَّافِلَةُ وَإِنِ اتَّفَقَتَا فِي أَنَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدَةٍ مِنْهُمَا يُسَبَّحُ فِيهَا إِلَّا أَنَّ النَّافِلَةَ جَاءَتْ بِهَذَا الِاسْمِ أَخَصِّ مِنْ جِهَةِ أَنَّ التَّسْبِيحَاتِ فِي الْفَرَائِضِ وَالنَّوَافِلِ سُنَّةٌ ، فَكَأَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلنَّافِلَةِ تَسْبِيحَةٌ عَلَى أَنَّهَا شَبِيهَةٌ بِالْأَذْكَارِ فِي كَوْنِهَا غَيْرَ وَاجِبَةٍ . وَقَالَ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ الْمَكِّيُّ : وَمِنْ هَذَا أَخَذَ أَئِمَّتُنَا قَوْلَهُمُ السُّنَّةُ فِي الضُّحَى فِعْلُهَا فِي الْمَسْجِدِ وَيَكُونُ مِنْ جُمْلَةِ الْمُسْتَثْنَيَ  اتِ مِنْ خَبَرِ أَفْضَلُ صَلَاةِ الْمَرْءِ فِي بَيْتِهِ إِلَّا الْمَكْتُوبَةَ انْتَهَى . وَفِيهِ أَنَّهُ عَلَى فَرْضِ صِحَّةِ حَدِيثِ الْمَتْنِ يَدُلُّ عَلَى جَوَازِهِ لَا عَلَى أَفْضَلِيَّتِهِ أَوْ يُحْمَلُ عَلَى مَنْ لَا يَكُونُ لَهُ مَسْكَنٌ أَوْ فِي مَسْكَنِهِ شَاغِلٌ وَنَحْوُهُ ، عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ لِلْمَسْجِدِ ذِكْرٌ فِي الْحَدِيثِ أَصْلًا ، فَالْمَعْنَى مَنْ خَرَجَ مِنْ بَيْتِهِ أَوْ سُوقِهِ أَوْ شُغْلِهِ مُتَوَجِّهًا إِلَى صَلَاةِ الضُّحَى تَارِكًا أَشْغَالَ الدُّنْيَا . كَذَا فِي الْمِرْقَاةِ . مَا قَالَهُ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ الْمَكِّيُّ هُوَ لَيْسَ بِجَيِّدٍ وَالْقَوْلُ مَا قَالَ عَلِيٌّ الْقَارِي رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ.

( لَا يُنْصِبُهُ ): بِضَمِّ الْيَاءِ مِنَ الْإِنْصَابِ وَهُوَ الْإِتْعَابُ مَأْخُوذٌ مِنْ نَصِبَ بِالْكَسْرِ إِذَا تَعِبَ وَأَنْصَبَهُ غَيْرُهُ أَيْ أَتْعَبَهُ ، وَيُرْوَى بِفَتْحِ الْيَاءِ مِنْ نَصَبَهُ أَيْ أَقَامَهُ . قَالَ زَيْنُ الْعَرَبِ : وَقَالَ التُّورِبِشْتِي  ُّ : هُوَ بِضَمِّ الْيَاءِ وَالْفَتْحِ احْتِمَالٌ لُغَوِيٌّ لَا أُحَقِّقُهُ رِوَايَةً.

( إِلَّا إِيَّاهُ ): أَيْ لَا يُتْعِبُهُ الْخُرُوجُ إِلَّا تَسْبِيحُ الضُّحَى ، وَوُضِعَ الضَّمِيرُ الْمَنْصُوبُ مَوْضِعَ الْمَرْفُوعِ أَيْ لَا يُخْرِجُهُ وَلَا يُزْعِجُهُ إِلَّا هُوَ كَالْعَكْسِ فِي حَدِيثِ الْوَسِيلَةِ وَأَرْجُو أَنْ أَكُونَ أَنَا هُوَ . قَالَهُ الطِّيبِيُّ . وَقَالَ ابْنُ الْمَلَكِ : وَقَعَ الضَّمِيرُ الْمَنْصُوبُ مَوْضِعً الْمَرْفُوعِ لِأَنَّهُ اسْتِثْنَاءٌ مُفَرَّغٌ يَعْنِي لَا يُتْعِبُهُ إِلَّا الْخُرُوجُ إِلَى تَسْبِيحِ الضُّحَى .

( فَأَجْرُهُ كَأَجْرِ الْمُعْتَمِرِ ): فِيهِ إِشَارَةٌ إِلَى أَنَّ الْعُمْرَةَ سُنَّةٌ . قَالَهُ فِي الْمِرْقَاةِ.

( وَصَلَاةٌ عَلَى إِثْرِ صَلَاةٍ ): بِكَسْرِ الْهَمْزَةِ ثُمَّ السُّكُونِ أَوْ بِفَتْحَتَيْنِ أَيْ عَقِيبَهَا .

( لَا لَغْوٌ بَيْنَهُمَا ) :أَيْ بِكَلَامِ الدُّنْيَا.

( كِتَابٌ ): أَيْ عَمَلٌ مَكْتُوبٌ .

( فِي عِلِّيِّينَ ): فِيهِ إِشَارَةٌ إِلَى رَفْعِ دَرَجَتِهَا وَقَبُولِهَا . قَالَ عَلِيٌّ الْقَارِي : وَهُوَ عَلَمٌ لِدِيوَانِ الْخَيْرِ الَّذِي دُوِّنَ فِيهِ أَعْمَالُ الْأَبْرَارِ . قَالَ تَعَالَى :" كَلَّا إِنَّ كِتَابَ الْأَبْرَارِ لَفِي عِلِّيِّينَ . وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا عِلِّيُّونَ . كِتَابٌ مَرْقُومٌ يَشْهَدُهُ الْمُقَرَّبُونَ  " مَنْقُولٌ مِنْ جَمْعٍ عَلَى فِعِّيلٍ مِنَ الْعُلُوِّ سُمِّيَ بِهِ لِأَنَّهُ مَرْفُوعٌ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ السَّابِعَةِ تَكْرِيمًا وَلِأَنَّهُ سَبَبُ الِارْتِفَاعِ إِلَى أَعْلَى الدَّرَجَاتِ ، وَالْعِلِّيَّةُ بِتَشْدِيدِ اللَّامِ وَالْيَاءِ الْغُرْفَةُ . كَذَا قَالَهُ بَعْضُهُمْ ، وَقِيلَ أَرَادَ أَعْلَى الْأَمْكِنَةِ وَأَشْرَفُ الْمَرَاتِبِ أَيْ مُدَاوَمَةُ الصَّلَاةِ مِنْ غَيْرِ تَخَلُّلِ مَا يُنَافِيهَا لَا شَيْءٌ مِنَ الْأَعْمَالِ أَعْلَى مِنْهَا فَكُنِّيَ عَنْ ذَلِكَ بِعِلِّيِّينَ . انْتَهَى وَقَالَ فِي مِرْقَاةِ الصُّعُودِ : هُوَ اسْمٌ لِلسَّمَاءِ السَّابِعَةِ وَقِيلَ لِدِيوَانِ الْحَفَظَةِ تُرْفَعُ إِلَيْهِ أَعْمَالُ الصَّالِحِينَ . وَكِتَابٌ بِمَعْنَى مَكْتُوبٍ . وَمِنَ النَّوَادِرِ مَا حَكَوْا أَنَّ بَعْضَهُمْ صَحَّفَ هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ فَقَالَ كَنَارٍ فِي غَلَسٍ ، فَقِيلَ لَهُ : وَمَا مَعْنَى غَلَسٍ فَقَالَ لِأَنَّهَا فِيهِ يَكُونُ أَشَدَّ . انْتَهَى .  *

----------


## الحفيشي

الرجل مختلف فيه وقد تفرد هو بهذا الحديث مع ما فيه من الفضل العظيم ولم يروه غيره عن أبو أمامه مع كثرة أصحابه  فهذا يدل على عدم أصل هذا الحديث وهذا يصدق كلمه بن حبان رحمه الله حينما قال عنه:كان يروى عن الصحابة المعضلات   قال أبو بكر الأثرم : سمعت أبا عبد الله بعد أن ذكر أحاديث للقاسم:ما أرى هذة إلا من قبل القاسم.وقال:لما حدث بشر بن نمير عن القاسم ، قال شعبة : ألحقوه به..و قال جعفر بن محمد بن أبان الحرانى : سمعت أحمد بن حنبل ومر حديث فيه ذكر القاسم بن عبد الرحمن قال : هو منكر لأحاديثه متعجب منها، قال : و ما أرى البلاء إلا من القاسم..وقال العجلي:يكتب حديثه ، و ليس بالقوى..و قال الغلابى : منكر الحديث..وقال يعقوب بن سفيان:قد اختلف الناس فيه ، فمنهم من يضعف روايته ، و منهم من يوثقه..وقال بن حجر:صدوق يغرب كثيرا..فكلمه بن حجر رحمه الله تضعيف له ولذلك وضعه الحافظ رحمه الله في اللسان في طبقه الضعفاء على إختلاف مراتب ضعفهم فالصواب في القاسم أن حديثه حسن إذا لم ينفرد لكن إذا تفرد فحديثه عزيز غريب جدا..

----------


## محب التوحيد

> الرجل مختلف فيه وقد تفرد هو بهذا الحديث مع ما فيه من الفضل العظيم ولم يروه غيره عن أبو أمامه مع كثرة أصحابه *فهذا يدل على عدم أصل هذا الحديث* وهذا يصدق كلمه بن حبان رحمه الله حينما قال عنه:كان يروى عن الصحابة المعضلات قال أبو بكر الأثرم : سمعت أبا عبد الله بعد أن ذكر أحاديث للقاسم:ما أرى هذة إلا من قبل القاسم.وقال:لما حدث بشر بن نمير عن القاسم ، قال شعبة : ألحقوه به..و قال جعفر بن محمد بن أبان الحرانى : سمعت أحمد بن حنبل ومر حديث فيه ذكر القاسم بن عبد الرحمن قال : هو منكر لأحاديثه متعجب منها، قال : و ما أرى البلاء إلا من القاسم..وقال العجلي:يكتب حديثه ، و ليس بالقوى..و قال الغلابى : منكر الحديث..وقال يعقوب بن سفيان:قد اختلف الناس فيه ، فمنهم من يضعف روايته ، و منهم من يوثقه..وقال بن حجر:صدوق يغرب كثيرا..فكلمه بن حجر رحمه الله تضعيف له ولذلك وضعه الحافظ رحمه الله في اللسان في طبقه الضعفاء على إختلاف مراتب ضعفهم فالصواب في القاسم أن حديثه حسن إذا لم ينفرد لكن إذا تفرد فحديثه عزيز غريب جدا..


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ الكريم / الحفيشي عسله الله.
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،

أولاً:
اتعجب عن ما كتبته من انكار للحديث حتى قلت : "فهذا يدل على عدم أصل هذا الحديث"!!!!! وأنا اقول لك ناصحاً بأن هذه الطريقة التي اتبعتها طريقة غير علمية نهائياً، وكان من الصواب ان تنقل راي اهل العلم في تحسين الحديث، وثم تنتقده ،، ومتى يحق لك النقد؟ ان كنت صاحب علم في اسباب تصحيح الحديث وتضعيفه ، وليس التخريج فقط، او النقل الصرف دون البحث والتمحيص والتحقيق والتدقيق،،،،،

ثانياً:

اما قولك :" و قال جعفر بن محمد بن أبان الحرانى : سمعت أحمد بن حنبل ومر حديث فيه ذكر القاسم بن عبد الرحمن قال : هو منكر لأحاديثه متعجب منها، قال : و ما أرى البلاء إلا من القاسم"

ارد عيك قائلاً : هل تعلم بأن الامام احمد بن حنبل رحمه الله نقل هذا الحديث في مسنده/ مسند الانصار رقم "21801 "، فلماذا ذكر حديث االقاسم في مسنده؟؟؟!!!! انتظر منك الجواب .

ثالثاً:

وأما نقلك لكلام الامام أحمد بن حنبل : "و قال جعفر بن محمد بن أبان الحرانى : سمعت أحمد بن حنبل ومر حديث فيه ذكر القاسم بن عبد الرحمن قال : هو منكر لأحاديثه متعجب منها، قال : و ما أرى البلاء إلا من القاسم..".فهذا نقل خطأ في مصطلح علم الحديث .

والصواب:

"قال أحمد : حديث القاسم عن أبي أمامة الدباغ طهور هذا منكر وقال أحمد أيضا : روى عنه علي بن يزيد أعاجيب ، وما أراها إلا من قبل القاسم ". انتبه أحمد بن حنبل انكر حديث " الدباغ طهور" ولم ينكر القاسم بن عبدالرحمن، وكيف ينكره وقد ذكره في مسنده. انتبه.

رابعاً:

هل تعلم بأن يحيى بن معين قال عن القاسم بن عبدالرحمن : ثقة.

وهل تعلم بأن الامام الترمذي قال عنه: ثقة.

خامساً:

ترجمة القاسم:ابن عبد الرحمن الإمام ، محدث دمشق أبو عبد الرحمن الدمشقي مولى عبد الرحمن بن خالد بن يزيد بن معاوية الأموي ، وهو القاسم بن أبي القاسم يرسل كثيرا عن قدماء الصحابة ، كعلي وتميم الداري ، وابن مسعود ويروي عن أبي هريرة ، وفضالة بن عبيد ، ومعاوية ، وأبي أمامة وعدة . 

حدث عنه يحيى بن الحارث الذماري ، وثور بن يزيد ، وعبد الله بن العلاء بن زبر ، ومعاوية بن صالح ، وعبد الرحمن بن يزيد بن جابر وخلق . 

قال ابن سعد : هو مولى أم المؤمنين أم حبيبة ، وقيل مولى معاوية له حديث كثير ، وفي بعض حديث الشاميين أن القاسم أدرك أربعين بدريا . 

ذكر البخاري في "تاريخه" أنه سمع عليا وابن مسعود ، وهذا من وهم البخاري ، 

وقال يحيى بن معين : ثقة . 

وروى ابن شابور عن يحيى الذماري ، سمعت القاسم أبا عبد الرحمن يقول : لقيت مائة من الصحابة . 

وروى يحيى بن حمزة ، عن عروة بن رويم ، عن القاسم أبي عبد الرحمن ، قال : قدم علينا سلمان الفارسي دمشق . قلت : أنكر أحمد بن حنبل هذا وقال : كيف يكون له هذا اللقاء ، وهو مولى لخالد بن يزيد . عبد الله بن صالح : حدثنا معاوية بن صالح ، عن سليمان أبي الربيع عن القاسم ، قال : رأيت الناس مجتمعين على شيخ ، فقلت : من هذا ؟ فقالوا : سهل بن الحنظلية . 

قال دحيم : كان القاسم مولى جويرية بنت أبي سفيان فورثت . 

قال عبد الرحمن بن يزيد بن جابر : ما رأيت أحدا أفضل من القاسم أبي عبد الرحمن ، كنا بالقسطنطينية ، وكان الناس يرزقون رغيفين رغيفين ، فكان يتصدق برغيف ويصوم ، ويفطر على رغيف . وقال أحمد بن حنبل : في حديث القاسم مناكير مما ترويه الثقات . وقال ابن سعد : منهم من يضعفه . 

قال أحمد : حديث القاسم عن أبي أمامة الدباغ طهور هذا منكر وقال أحمد أيضا : روى عنه علي بن يزيد أعاجيب ، وما أراها إلا من قبل القاسم . 

وقال ابن حبان : يروي عن الصحابة المعضلات ، وكان يزعم أنه لقي أربعين بدريا . 

قال جماعة عن ابن معين : ثقة ، وقال أبو إسحاق الجوزجاني : كان خيارا فاضلا ، أدرك أربعين من المهاجرين والأنصار ، وقال الترمذي : ثقة ، قال ابن سعد وغيره : مات سنة اثنتي عشرة ومائة . 

واختم حديثي بتخريج للحديث :

رواه الامام احمد في مسنده/ مسند الانصار رقم(21801)، ورواه محمد بن هارون الروياني في مسنده (1202)، ورواه البغوي في شرح السنة (471)، ورواه الامام الطبراني في المعجم الأوسط للطبراني (3370)، وكذلك رواه الامام الطبراني في معجم الشاميين (859)، والامام البيهقي في السنن الكبرى (4525)، (4584)، ورواه الامام المنذري في الترغيب والترهيب(1/320)، والامام النووي في الخلاصة (1/313)، والضياء المقدسي في السنن والاحكام(1/424)، والدمياطي في المتجر الرابح(58)، ورواه ابو داود في سننه (558).


وانقل لك اقوال اهل العلم المختصرة :

قال الامام المنذري"لا ينزل عن درجة الحسن وقد يكون على شرط الصحيحين أو أحدهما"،
وقال الامام النووي في الخلاصة:"إسناده حسن أو صحيح ".
وقال الامام الدمياطي في المتجر الرابح :"إسناده حسن ".
وحسنه الامام الالباني في صحيح الترغيب والترهيب ، وفي صحيح الجامع، وفي صحيح ابي داود.

واخيراً انصحك بعدم انكار احاديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، بدون علم وبدون دراية، لأنه من الأمور العظيمة، وانصحك بالتوبة الى الله عز وجل ، والتراجع عما كتبته وبالاخص عن قولك أن الحديث لا أصل له.

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

محب التوحيد.

----------


## الحفيشي

> ارد عيك قائلاً : هل تعلم بأن الامام احمد بن حنبل رحمه الله نقل هذا الحديث في مسنده/ مسند الانصار رقم "21801 "، فلماذا ذكر حديث االقاسم في مسنده؟؟؟!!!! انتظر منك الجواب .
> ثالثاً: وكيف ينكره وقد ذكره في مسنده. انتبه.


أرد عليك سائلا هل الإمام أحمد اشترط الصحه في أحاديث المسند؟؟..هذه واحدة..ألا توجد أحاديث ضعيفه في مسنده..
أخي بورك فيك أصحاب أبو أمامه كث جدا وهذا الحديث تفرد به القاسم وحده مع ما فيه من الفضل العظيم جدا وقد اختلف في توثيقه وتضعيفه ولخص بن حجر القول فيه بإنه((صدوق يغرب كثيرا))وهنا هو حقا أغرب على أبو أمامة بهذا الحديث فلم يروه عنه غيره..أما الإمام أحمد فلم يضعفه بفقط حديث الدباغ بل أطلق فيه القول بإن البلاء من القاسم..

----------


## سمير عبد الخالق

جزاك الله خبرا أخي الحبيب في الاسلام على هذاه المشاركة الجيدة, وأيا كانت درجة الحديث, فصلاة الجماعة فضلها عظيم عند الله عزوجل, ألا يكفيينا قوله تعالى في سورة التوبة / 18: انما يعمر مساجد الله من آمن بالله واليوم الآخر..؟ 
ألا يكفينا قوله تعالى في سورة النور / 36- 37: في بيوتٍ أذن الله أن ترفع ويذكر فيها اسمه, يسبح لها فيها بالغدو والأصال * رجالٌ لا تُلهيهم تجارةٌ ولا بيعٌ عن ذكر الله واقام الصلاة وايتاء الزكاة, يخافون يوما تتقلب فيه القلوب والأبصار.....
فلا يخفى على أحد كم من الأحاديث النبوية الشريفة الحاثة على صلاة الجماعة... وكما قال السلف الصالح رحمهم الله: الحديث الضعيف ان كان لا يُغير في الشرع والسنة يؤخذ به, وكما أسلفت فالقرآن الكريم والسنة كلاهما حثا على صلاة الجماعة..... بوركت أخي الكريم مرة أخرى على هذا الطرح وجزاك الله خيرا ونفع الله بك...

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=368544

----------


## احمد ابو انس

https://ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=199145

----------


## ابن يحيى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الاخ الكريم / الحفيشي عسله الله.
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،
> 
> أولاً:
> اتعجب عن ما كتبته من انكار للحديث حتى قلت : "فهذا يدل على عدم أصل هذا الحديث"!!!!! وأنا اقول لك ناصحاً بأن هذه الطريقة التي اتبعتها طريقة غير علمية نهائياً، وكان من الصواب ان تنقل راي اهل العلم في تحسين الحديث، وثم تنتقده ،، ومتى يحق لك النقد؟ ان كنت صاحب علم في اسباب تصحيح الحديث وتضعيفه ، وليس التخريج فقط، او النقل الصرف دون البحث والتمحيص والتحقيق والتدقيق،،،،،
> 
> ثانياً:
> 
> ...


بل ردك هذا ردٌّ غيرُ علمي نهائيًّا.
وليتك اكتفيت بالتثريب على الأخ الذي انتقد الرواية ولكنك أوردت استشكالات ضعيفة لا يوردها مُبتدئ في طلب علم الحديث للأسف.
ألا يتقي الله أحدنا حين يكتب في أمرٍ لا يُتقنه؟!
ألا يسعنا السكوت وترك الأمر لمن هو أعلم؟
من الذي قال لك أن الإمام أحمد لا يورد الأحاديث في مسنده إلا بشرط صحتها؟

ثم قولك:
هذا نقل خطأ في مصطلح الحديث!!

ما هو الخطأ الذي تزعم؟
ذلك الكلام بعينه في تهذيب الكمال وفي تاريخ دمشق في ترجمة المذكور!

ولا أريد الإطالة، وإنما أحببت التنبيه على فحش الغلط الذي أورده الأخ محب التوحيد هدانا الله وإياه.

وأنصح نفسي وجميع الأخوة بتقوى الله وترك التكثر بالكلام الذي لا نحسنه وعدم التشغيب فيما لا نعلم حقيقته.

ومن كان لديه استشكالٌ معقول مبني على قواعد العلم فلا بأس، وأما الاعتراض وإيراد الأدلة المغلوطة المنافية لقواعد العلم فصاحبه أولى بالسكوت.
ودواء العي السؤال.

وأرجو من إدارة المنتدى حذف المشاركة المشار إليها حفظًا لمكانة وثقة الناس في الموقع ولكي لا يغتر بالجهالة جاهل، ولا يتجرأ على الخوض فيما لا يُحسِن من لا يُحسن.

----------

